# Any birds?



## swine

Is anybody in NE Ohio seeing any birds? Seems like like they came and gone this season already.


----------



## ducknut141

very few and what are here are stale. We need it to start freezing up north


----------



## joekacz

Usually by now you would be seeing ton's of saw bill's on the big lake,don't know about you guy's but I haven't seen a single one in the Cleveland area.It seem's to get less predictable every year.Oh well,how 'bought them BROWNS.


----------



## NotoriousVIC

Mergs are here, just not in big numbers yet.


----------



## floater99

Made a trip to Catawba yesterday saw no birds around in usual spots saw two small pods of mallards Good luck hunters


----------



## Redheads

Plenty of geese shown up the last few days if you are into that...........but no ducks.


----------



## swine

It’s been a strange season to say the least.


----------



## BaddFish

Woodies escaped before freeze...I haven't been out since.. but I did see 4 big ducks on a pond off Rt 11 - 2 days ago that normally don't hold anything.. I'm waiting for Southern zone to open up! No sky carp for this guy anymore... at least until my son is old enough..


----------



## bdawg

There were a ton of ducks and geese flying around during the north zone re-opener on the lake I hunt. A week later, hardly anything was flying and we got skunked.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers

Haven't seen much since north zone came back in. Did the mini freeze between the splits make them come and go or are they still north? Not sure what to think.


----------



## J2jm

Slow, not too much but lawn darts today


----------

